# Twisp juices



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/20)

Anybody know if Twisp use normal nic or nic salts?
Friend ran out of juice and wants me to mix him some 18mg. 
Also what pg/vg ratio?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/20)

50/50 18mg Freebase (regular) nicotine

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Anybody know if Twisp use normal nic or nic salts?
> Friend ran out of juice and wants me to mix him some 18mg.
> Also what pg/vg ratio?


Add 0.5- 1% distilled water to match viscosity and take it from overall volume.(minus)
You can go up to 2%,more than that will create issues

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)

If you don't have distilled water and need just a little. Boil kettle with a plate held over the spout and a catch cup/saucer to catch the distallation.
*** Caution...Hot steam!***

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/20)

Thanks. So does this 18mg normal nic have a big thoat hit?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. So does this 18mg normal nic have a big thoat hit?


Yip, major!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. So does this 18mg normal nic have a big thoat hit?


Low wattage MTL vape.7-18w
Highh wattage MTL vape.18-25w
Jy makeer twee borshare

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)

If you want a milder throat hit. Mix half freebase and half salts to get the desired 18mg strength.
Or more or less depending on your happy place
12-6 freebase-salts will give adequate throat hit with desired nic strength. Etc. Taylor to your needs.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/4/20)

Resistance said:


> If you want a milder throat hit. Mix half freebase and half salts to get the desired 18mg strength.
> Or more or less depending on your happy place
> 12-6 freebase-salts will give adequate throat hit with desired nic strength. Etc. Taylor to your needs.


Thanks. Im not going to vape it. Its for a friend. Im just scared our normal diy nic is going to be harsher than what Twisp use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Thanks. Im not going to vape it. Its for a friend. Im just scared our normal diy nic is going to be harsher than what Twisp use


12 mg gives an adequate throat hit. On 12mg you can also vape at higher wattage and still Taylor the throat hit delivered by the wattage. (If I'm explaining correctly. You can also vape to say 28w MTL to get the desired throat hit effect.
Twisp does this as well they call itthe smooth range where they mix freebase and salts. The salts is to get it to the desired strength with less of the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## akemp (25/4/20)

Hi, also ran out of juice. Would you mind making me some as well, willing to pay


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/4/20)

akemp said:


> Hi, also ran out of juice. Would you mind making me some as well, willing to pay


Eish Im in Pretoria, no way of getting it to you


----------



## akemp (25/4/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish Im in Pretoria, no way of getting it to you


Not sure why I did not verify your location, my apologies.


----------

